# Amplificador Clase "D" FullBridge



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2015)

FogoNota: Como parece que hay interés en este artefacto, lo separé del tema original

*Enjoy It*​
Mas datos sobre el amplificador que propone *The Rookie*


----------



## crazysound (Abr 9, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mas datos sobre el amplificador que propone *The Rookie*
> 
> https://youtu.be/Ugy6qQ6IpaE
> 
> https://youtu.be/0rkpL6wqhPE


Buenas muchachos.. funciona con fuente simple??

Saludos..


----------



## mogolloelectro (Abr 9, 2015)

el diseño esta propuesto con fuente simple y hay varias anotaciones en los videos para tener en cuenta

a mi me inquieta una duda en ese amplificador esta sincronizada la frecuencia a 51 khz aproximadamente en el ucd original 2110 que frecuencia esta configurada? era 210khz o la estoy confundiendo
y lo otro ese sistema que genera la frecuencia se puede usar en 2 o mas etapas para uqe todas queden en la misma frecuencia de conmutacion? creo que la respuesta es si pero planteo esas interrogantes que me tienen casi sin poder dormir
creo que voy a empezar a armar esta tarjeta por que se ve que funciona de maravilla (entre comillas) y lo unico que pensaria es por lo menos (si se puede) es subirle la frecuencia de conmutacion a por lo menos el doble (y si no se puede por favor diganme por que o de que depende que si o no ) 
si este sistema funciona como espero aspiro a poder hacer la tarjeta con la mayoria o todos los integrados smd y doble faz para que quede en menos espacio sin perder potencias
ah y voy a ver si me estreno los 4 irf 650 que tengo por ahi rondando


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2015)

crazysound dijo:


> Buenas muchachos.. funciona con fuente simple??
> 
> Saludos..



Parece que si   .


----------



## Juan Franco (Abr 10, 2015)

Hola gente, la frecuencia dice en el video, que se fija con el cristal, que es muy estable ya que el cristal puede funcionar a mas de 3 mhz, yo por mi parte pedi presupuesto de los integrados que no estan en el UCD anterior y de ahi en mas trataré de armarla tambien.
Esta muy bueno para hacer funcionar los bajos ya que aparentemente tiene mucha eficiencia.
Los mosfet son irfp260 o 250 , o alguno del mismo canal, los 4 iguales, es asi ?
Saludos


mogolloelectro dijo:


> el diseño esta propuesto con fuente simple y hay varias anotaciones en los videos para tener en cuenta


----------



## The Rookie (Abr 10, 2015)

hola
******* saludos hoy empiezo este proyecto y publicaremos resultado en proyecto foro se ve bien
**
*** un cordial saludo
*** el Novato


----------



## mogolloelectro (Abr 10, 2015)

Yo también voy a ver si armó el pcb como esta propuesto menos mal un amigo tiene osciloscopio para poder verificar la frecuencia de el cristal si funciona bien mi idea seria modificar la tarjeta original y poner todos los integrados smd para lograr esta pcb en un espacio mas reducido claro esta siempre que funcione 
Los integrados los cotice por Newark y alcanzarían para hacer 10 tarjetas y cuestan 75 dólares todos los chips en smd los mas caros son los 20 2110 smd que suman 43 dólares 
Por ahora probare hacerlo ya tengo los 4 irf 650 los 2 2110 los 2 lm 311 y los Tl 074


----------



## The Rookie (Abr 11, 2015)

Test on Sunday will know result


----------



## The Rookie (Abr 11, 2015)

hola
******** saludos casi más listo para la prueba de hoy segunda próximo proyecto esquemático
******* un cordial saludo
******* el Novato


----------



## Juan Franco (May 19, 2015)

Hola Amigo The Rookie, como estas?, esperamos ver como quedó tu proyecto que se ve en las fotos anteriores, ya estos días me llegan los materiales para armarlo. pienso usarlo para sub woofer, ya que tiene una respuesta de bajos impresionante segun el video que nos mostraste.
Pregunto, puede funcionar con mosget irf540 o los irf240 a 260?, son canal N los de las placas no? 
Saludos 
Juan


----------



## Juan Franco (Jul 10, 2015)

Hola, Adjunto fotos del avance del proyecto. El resto de los componentes estan, solo falta soldarlos.Subo mas fotos de avances cuando las tenga.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco (Jul 13, 2015)

Hola, Adjunto imagenes del amplificador terminado, funcionó pero no del todo bien aun. Seteando las frecuencias como se marca en una imagen con el circulo amarillo en la foto adjunta funcionó.
En los otros puntos no y al setearlo en los siguiente dejo de funcionar por mas que le puse nuevamente en la frecuencia que estaba al inicio.
Ahora calientan los mosfet del lado derecho, tengo que sacarlos para ver si paso algo.
En principio los probé con 30 volts a los mosfet y la otra parte con +- 18 volts ya que tiene sus reguladores.
Despues a 60 votls y alli cambie de frecuencias con el jumper y dejo de foncionar como mencioné antes.
Me queda sacar los mosfet y ver si se quemaron. 
Por otro lado no hice la prueba con osciloscopio para ver si se ve la onda cuadrada antes del filtro.
La prueba de sonido no fue buena ya que el sonido no es nítido.
Saludos


----------



## Juan Franco (Jul 18, 2015)

Hola gente del foro
Adjunto video del amplificador funcionando después de quemar algunos IR2110 y diodos rápidos que van en paralelo con el IR2110.
Hay diferencia en el video que presento The Rookie con el diseño que esta disponible para descargar en la parte de entrada de seña de audio se nota y ademas el diodo 5819 que va en paralelo al IR2110 se quema de nada, no así los que van al gate de los mosfet, hay que reemplazarlo con un 5408 que soporta mas.
Tiene un muy buen grave, la distorsion que pueda tener se regula con el preset del medio de 470 ohm, yo puse un trimer de 470 ohm pero lo voy a cambiar por un preset que es mas cómodo para regular.
Se puede ver en el video la onda cuadrada de cada salida, lo que demuestra que esta funcionando. La frecuencia probé en 64 y 128 khz , mas que eso se ponía en corte, o sea entre el primer y segundo jumper. 
Fíjense que las puntas del tester esta entre las salidas del amplificador y no llega a 1 volt en continua, y no emite sonido alguno en bajo volumen. Regulando el preset de 470 ohm se corrige el voltaje.
En alterna no lo medí aun.
Usé con realimentación porque sin esta se escucha muy distorsionado el sonido. Tiene un muy buen bajo.
No contestó ninguna consulta The Rookie, pero por suerte lo pude armar igual.


----------



## crazysound (Ago 23, 2015)

Juan Franco dijo:


> Hola gente del foro
> Adjunto video del amplificador funcionando después de quemar algunos IR2110 y diodos rápidos que van en paralelo con el IR2110.
> Hay diferencia en el video que presento The Rookie con el diseño que esta disponible para descargar en la parte de entrada de seña de audio se nota y ademas el diodo 5819 que va en paralelo al IR2110 se quema de nada, no así los que van al gate de los mosfet, hay que reemplazarlo con un 5408 que soporta mas.


 

Hola Juan Franco, comentas que cambiaste el 5819 (SCHOTTKY) por el 5408 (STANDARD) y te anduvo bien? 

Saludos..


----------



## Juan Franco (Ago 23, 2015)

Hola, Es UF5408, diodo rapido tambien, el 5819 no aguanta al aumentar la frecuencia, me quemo varios. el UF5408 esta en los ucd half bridge tambien.
Saludos


crazysound dijo:


> Hola Juan Franco, comentas que cambiaste el 5819 (SCHOTTKY) por el 5408 (STANDARD) y te anduvo bien?
> 
> Saludos..


----------



## josecarlos123 (Sep 3, 2015)

hola. alguien sabe como puedo modificar para que sea de rango completo .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 3, 2015)

josecarlos123 dijo:


> hola. alguien sabe como puedo modificar para que sea de rango completo .



¿ Donde leíste que no sea de rango completo ?


----------



## josecarlos123 (Sep 3, 2015)

en uno de los videos habla de un corte de frecuencia del tl074 de 200hz y que es para grave .


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2015)

josecarlos123 dijo:


> en uno de los videos habla de un corte de frecuencia del tl074 de 200hz y que es para grave .



¿ Y en cual ? 


*Edit:*

Me tuve que poner yo a buscar la información para responderte 

Lo que tiene el amplificador a la entrada es un filtro Pasa-Banda, con corte a <5Hz y >250Hz (Aproximadamente)

Si lo deseas hacer de "Rango Completo" *NO* colocas *C5, C41, C8 ni C7*


----------



## josecarlos123 (Sep 4, 2015)

Gracias Fogonazo .  . lo tengo andando, ya suena excelente


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 11, 2017)

Yo tambien lo tengo armado. Me dio 1500 w a la salida a 100Hz. Sin duda armenlo que suena muy fuerte en bajas frecuencias. Lo monte con IRFP260.


----------



## josecarlos123 (Ago 13, 2017)

Hola endreyic1 te quería preguntar con cuantos voltios lo estas alimentando


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 14, 2017)

Saludos. Use 166 volts de fuente y otra aparte para los otros voltages que utiliza este amp. Oscilando a 60Khz. Yo lo usare para bajo y medios bajos.


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 14, 2017)

Puede ser que también armaste el full con  TL494?


----------



## josecarlos123 (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola endryic 1 modificaste  algo aparte de los transistores de salida para usar con 166 voltios , por qué a mi no me funciono con 100 voltios se me calientan los transistores irfp250


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 16, 2017)

Aumentaste el tiempo muerto al menos un poco para usarlo con 100v?


----------



## josecarlos123 (Ago 16, 2017)

No  sólo lo probé nada más . Y me calentaron inmediatamente los transistor


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 16, 2017)

Ponele R de gate 47 Ohm o 56 Ohm o 100 Ohm y fíjate si deja de calentar


----------



## josecarlos123 (Ago 16, 2017)

bueno ya voy a hacer  eso y comentó gracias


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Ago 19, 2017)

endryc1 dijo:


> Yo tambien lo tengo armado. Me dio 1500 w a la salida a 100Hz. Sin duda armenlo que suena muy fuerte en bajas frecuencias. Lo monte con IRFP260.


 
Hola endryc1, quiero armar el mismo amplificador que armaste vos, pero para 400wrms y 4 ohm, voy a usar irfp260, ¿ Podés decirme cuanto voltaje y amperes le tengo que poner para que de 400wrms ,  cómo tiene que ser el transformador, si me podés dar el circuito impreso de la fuente que usaste, las medidas de las dos bobinas de salida y, algunas consideraciones de armado para que funcione bien ? Gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Ago 19, 2017)

La verdad no te recomiendo armar un amp clase D y menos  uno con esa topologia ya que las preguntas que haces resaltan que no tenés ni el más mínimo de idea.

Te recomiendo primero leer, bastante información hay sobre amp. en el foro y también de como calcular fuentes de alimentación.

Recorda que te podes sacar un ojo si te explota algún componente en la cara.


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 21, 2017)

Probado a 4 ohm este fin de semana.  Frio como la pata de un muerto. Recomendación, no te pegues a los bajos que te quedas con taquicardia o nervioso y hasta con fatiga. Pronto subo fotos del animalito y el diseño de la placa modificada para usar una NE555 como oscilador. Para los que preguntan. R del gate 100 Ohm, IRFP260, bobinas con el nucleo T106 sacadas de una crown XTI2000.

Con 166v. 78v AC a la salida con 4 ohm de carga usando un tono de 100Hz. disipador de 10 x 6 cm mas menos. En la prueba los mosfet calentaron un poco pero con audio nada de calor al tacto. Salu2 para todos desde CUBA. Los IR2110 son los de la pinturita blanca. Para mi no son originales pero ahi estan. !Por suerte!  Tuvo  una rotura pero parece que era el LM7915. Lo cambié y desapareció el defecto. Saludos. Alimentacion de 180v. Garantizado.


----------



## josecarlos123 (Ago 28, 2017)

Hola endriyc1 modificaste algo para hacerlo andar en 180 voltios aparte de lo que ya mencionaste .


----------



## endryc1 (Ago 28, 2017)

Lo iba a subir con el diseño del pcb que use modificado con una 555 como oscilador pero se me quedo la usb con estos datos. cuando pueda lo subo todo listo para armar.


----------



## josecarlos123 (Ago 28, 2017)

Bien.Gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 2, 2017)

Me sumo a endryc1 

Armé el full con 494 y suena muy fuerte, suena el doble de fuerte que el switching amp con  la misma fuente.
Si el switching amp lo alimentas con +-40v a este lo alimentas con 80v y suena más del doble.
Sin lugar a dudas ambos son geniales.

La ventaja del switching amp es que no tenés que ajustar nada, lo armas y sale andando. Al full con 494 le ajustas el ciclo de trabajo y listo.


----------



## endryc1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Ahi van los datos. Recuerden que el oscilador es una NE555. Y lo mas importante, es sacado de un  foro brasileño, el creador es Joel Gomez Galvez, yo solo lo modifique para uso personal.Salu2 desde cuba para el foro en general. Nota: Si lo arman busquen buenas bocinas, si no son buenas te daras cuenta muy rapido al subir el volumen a full.


----------



## Sergio de 9 de julio (Sep 5, 2017)

endryc1 dijo:


> Ahi van los datos. Recuerden que el oscilador es una NE555. Y lo mas importante, es sacado de un  foro brasileño, el creador es Joel Gomez Galvez, yo solo lo modifique para uso personal.Salu2 desde cuba para el foro en general. Nota: Si lo arman busquen buenas bocinas, si no son buenas te daras cuenta muy rapido al subir el volumen a full.



hola, excelente tu aporte si lo armo asi tal cual lo presentas aqui funcionara bien? podes publicar el diagrama, la lista de componentes, el circuito de la fuente de alimentacion, y el voltaje que usaste, para no quemar nada, y las caracteristicas del transformador que usaste. gracias


----------



## endryc1 (Sep 5, 2017)

En esta pagina esta todo. Yo solo lo modifique para mi uso. Ahi esta el plano y todo lo que necesitas. Despues es solo horas nalgas y un cautin en la mano. Garantizado con 178v. IRFP260. 100ohm en los gate. 90 uH las bobinas, y muchas ganas de oirlo. A nivel acustico tiene una sonoridad increible. Te llevara a oir sonidos que no sabias que existian hasta que los amplifiques con este mounstrito . No te arrepentiras. Te lo aseguro. Saludos. Despues subo la modificacion con la 555, o sea los valores correctos para 60Khz. asi lo tengo trabajando yo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2017)

Por favor sube el *diagrama* ! Gracias !


----------



## endryc1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Disculpen si viole alguna regla al poner la direccion. pero bueno. El esquema es este.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2017)

No hay ningún problema con los links , salvo los que dirigen a ventas 

Gracias por el diagrama


----------



## guillevelo (Ene 4, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> Disculpen si viole alguna regla al poner la direccion. pero bueno. El esquema es este.



Este es el circuito definitivo? sin 555 ni 474? las resis de los gates de cuanto serian para el irfp260? Desde ya muchas gracias por compartir este proyecto.


----------



## endryc1 (Ene 17, 2018)

yo hice este con 100 ohm para los irfp260 con 186v. en la nueva medicion a 100hz con una bateria nueva para el multimetro me dio 83 vac a la salida.


----------



## guillevelo (Ene 17, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> yo hice este con 100 ohm para los irfp260 con 186v. en la nueva medicion a 100hz con una bateria nueva para el multimetro me dio 83 vac a la salida.



Por que tan lejos del voltaje total de la fuente? es por la limitacion del primer operacional? no seria mejor modificar R17? o quitar la limitacion?


----------



## endryc1 (Ene 30, 2018)

Las R de los gate las deje en 100 ohm. Saludos.


----------



## agusromero17 (Feb 17, 2018)

El PCB que armaste es el que esta dentro del .rar de la primera pagina?





endryc1 dijo:


> Las R de los gate las deje en 100 ohm. Saludos.


Hola endryc1, tengo ganas de armar el fullbridge este, parece muy bueno! El PCB que usaste es el que esta en el .rar de la primera pagina? Mi idea es usarlo para full range por ahora. 
Es indispensable el uso de osciloscopio verdad? Veo que hay que ajustar la frecuencia y el dead time quizás, tendré que comprar uno. Crees que los inductores se puedan hacer con los transformadores de fuentes de pc? Por acá no se consiguen los toroides rojos.

Gracias!


----------



## The Rookie (Feb 17, 2018)

clase fullbridge d con protección de sobreintensidad que designa pcb

pcb in progress


----------



## hell_fish (Feb 17, 2018)

El amplificador del video no el el fullbrige o me equivoco?


----------



## mogolloelectro (Feb 17, 2018)

hell_fish dijo:


> El amplificador del video no el el fullbrige o me equivoco?



no no es el fullbridge si miras la foto que puso de como va el diseño que esta haciendo the rookie te daras cuenta que esta terminando el pcb pero ya paso el diagrama que se ve muy sencillo pero con grandes especificaciones
ahi esta demostrando el protector de sobrecorriente o de cortocircuito y lo esta aplicando al nuevo pcb
o algo asi


----------



## The Rookie (Feb 18, 2018)

El video no es un video de protección de sobrecorriente de puente lleno


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 12, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> Ahi van los datos. Recuerden que el oscilador es una NE555. Y lo mas importante, es sacado de un  foro brasileño, el creador es Joel Gomez Galvez, yo solo lo modifique para uso personal.Salu2 desde cuba para el foro en general. Nota: Si lo arman busquen buenas bocinas, si no son buenas te daras cuenta muy rapido al subir el volumen a full.


Hola endryc1, arme la placa original y estoy teniendo problemas con la oscilación a cristal, voy a cambiarla por el 555, me podrías pasar los valores de las 2 resistencias y el capacitor que este usa para los 60khz? Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2018)

agusromero17 dijo:


> Hola endryc1, arme la placa original y estoy teniendo problemas con la oscilación a cristal, voy a cambiarla por el 555, me podrías pasar los valores de las 2 resistencias y el capacitor que este usa para los 60khz? Gracias!


Eso lo consigues del datasheet del 555  con fórmulas o tablas.


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 12, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso lo consigues del datasheet del 555  con fórmulas o tablas.


Justamente recién estaba viendo eso, tengo los valores pero me queda una duda, realmente la segunda resistencia, que va desde el pin 7 al 6 tiene que ser 10 veces mayor a la R1 o no necesariamente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 12, 2018)

agusromero17 dijo:


> Justamente recién estaba viendo eso, tengo los valores pero me queda una duda, realmente la segunda resistencia, que va desde el pin 7 al 6 tiene que ser 10 veces mayor a la R1 o no necesariamente?


No tiene que ser taaaannn  estricto, pero si lo mas aproximado posible


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 12, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No tiene que ser taaaannn  estricto, pero si lo mas aproximado posible


Ah listo, gracias por responder tan rápido! Mañana si todo va bien ya la pongo en marcha y posteo resultados, saludos!


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Para que no pasen trabajo .Saludos.


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 13, 2018)

Buenas muchachos, les comento que arme el 555 como me pasó endryc1, y lo tengo oscilando en 55khz aprox. Lo conecte a la placa, la salida del 555 pasa por el capacitor de 100nf y luego por una resistencia de 2.2k, ahí es donde conecte la sonda para intentar ver la señal triangular. En la primera imagen se ve arriba la señal después de la resistencia de 2.2k y abajo la salida del 555. La otra imagen es con el pot. Al máximo. El tl074 calienta un poco y a la salida del mismo tengo una pequeña DC que varía con el pot de offset, alguna recomendación? Ando medio perdido.

Gracias endryc1 por los datos para el 555!


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 13, 2018)

Les comento que ya tengo la plaquita andando, el mensaje anterior fue error mío al medir la onda triangular en otro lado, ahora está andando perfecto. Lo probé con 2 línea array de 2x10" cada uno, carga total de 2ohm y apenas calentaba, una maravilla. El único problema que tengo es que al darle bastante potencia se escucha una vibración aguda, creo que es uno de los inductores. Lo demás todo perfecto, probada con 75v y 100ohm de resistencia de gate. Gracias a todos y pronto les dejo un video


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 13, 2018)

¿ Lo probastes a 55Khz para medias altas ?  Deberias subir la frecuencia del 555 para poder escuchar las altas frecuencias. Por lo menos a 200Khz. Yo los tengo montado con IRF640 y se entibian apenas. Con 75 ohm en el gate. Saludos.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 14, 2018)

agusromero17 dijo:


> Les comento que ya tengo la plaquita andando, el mensaje anterior fue error mío al medir la onda triangular en otro lado, ahora está andando perfecto. Lo probé con 2 línea array de 2x10" cada uno, carga total de 2ohm y apenas calentaba, una maravilla. El único problema que tengo es que al darle bastante potencia *se escucha una vibración aguda, creo que es uno de los inductores*. Lo demás todo perfecto, probada con 75v y 100ohm de resistencia de gate. Gracias a todos y pronto les dejo un video


Dale a ambos inductores, un baño de barniz para bobinados y una ves completamente seco comprueba nuevamente.


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 14, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> ¿ Lo probastes a 55Khz para medias altas ?  Deberias subir la frecuencia del 555 para poder escuchar las altas frecuencias. Por lo menos a 200Khz. Yo los tengo montado con IRF640 y se entibian apenas. Con 75 ohm en el gate. Saludos.​


Si, lo probé con los 55khz que estaba, a simple oído se escuchan bien las altas frecuencias. Lo único que note fue que cambió la calidad del audio alimentándola con 140V a comparación de alimentarla con 70V que se escucha hermoso, no sé a qué se debe. Yo la arme con irf 260n con r100 en gate, 50uH en inductores y 70V apenas entibian en vacío y sin audio, le voy a bajar un poco esas resistencias a ver si ese calor se va.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Dale a ambos inductores, un baño de barniz para bobinados y una ves completamente seco comprueba nuevamente.



Dale gracias fogonazo, están solo pegados con cinta como para probar, los voy a pegar bien porque uno hace un ruido horrible al darle volumen.


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 14, 2018)

Les dejo el video de la prueba de ayer, si prestan atención de fondo se puede escuchar el ruido del que hablo, parece provenir del inductor, saludos!


----------



## The Rookie (Oct 15, 2018)

Full bridge dclass


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 18, 2018)

Buenas, les comento los "avances" sobre el amplificador, todavía no doy con el inductor correcto, estoy usando los ferrites EE que están en los tv de tubos y monitores CRT que ya vienen con un Gap central, probé de 50uH, 60uH con más Gap que el original, con cable, y la última con 14 alambres de 0.3mm trenzados. El problema que tengo es que a determinada potencia la señal de salida deja de ser senoidal y se va recortando en forma cuadrada. Esto no se si se debe a que el núcleo se satura, que le falta voltaje a la potencia o que la sección de alambre es poca. Ni los MOSFET ni el inductor calientan. Aclaro que esté problema me sucede antes de que la señal de entrada llegue a 0dB. Por otro lado noto que con inductores de 55uH y el ampli trabajando a 86khz le falta agudos a la salida, no se si se debe a la inductancia que corta muy abajo en frecuencia o que.

También busqué en el foro cómo calcular el filtro LC de la salida, me puse a hacer los cálculos y por alguna razón me dió inductor de 15uH, lo hice y lo conecte, cuando le di señal automáticamente salió un chispazo y quemó 2 MOSFET, reemplacé todos los IC, revise todos los diodos y resistencias pero no me llega la oscilación al ir2110. Por suerte tenía otra placa ya armada y seguí probando con ésta. Les agradecería si me dan una mano con el tema de inductores, no se a que inductancia hacerlos para que no recorte frecuencias del audio, aclaro que también probé subiendo la frecuencia de oscilación hasta 230khz pero seguía igual.
Hola Endryc1, tendras por ahi la vista de componentes de tu diseño de PCB? Ya tengo la placa hecha pero se me complica poner las cosas, gracias a todos y saludos!


----------



## endryc1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Saludos. Cuando la señal se corta en los dos picos de la sinusoide no es saturación del nucleo, es que el amplificador llegó a su maxima potencia. Para escuchar algo de agudos tienes que ponerlo a oscilar por lo menos a 100KHz y para la bobina coge un nucleo ferrita de tv o monitor con gap como dices y con 1 solo alambre de 1 mm enrrollas 14 vueltas. La inductancia tiene que darte 35 a 50 uH. No mas porque te recorta los agudos. Preferiblemente 35 o 30 uH. Cap de salida de 1uF. ¿ Que mosfet usas ?


----------



## agusromero17 (Oct 25, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> Saludos. Cuando la señal se corta en los dos picos de la sinusoide no es saturación del nucleo, es que el amplificador llegó a su maxima potencia. Para escuchar algo de agudos tienes que ponerlo a oscilar por lo menos a 100KHz y para la bobina coge un nucleo ferrita de tv o monitor con gap como dices y con 1 solo alambre de 1 mm enrrollas 14 vueltas. La inductancia tiene que darte 35 a 50 uH. No mas porque te recorta los agudos. Preferiblemente 35 o 30 uH. Cap de salida de 1uF. ¿ Que mosfet usas ?



Gracias Endryc1, estoy usando irfp260n, 65v, nucleo de tv con gap hecho con alambre trenzado aprox 50-55uH, ahora estoy terminando tu diseño y la pruebo con 30-35uH. freq de osc en 86khz y capacitores de salida de 2.2uF

Te comento que ya terminé de armar tu PCB, el problema que tengo es que se prende 1 MOSFET de un lado y 1 del otro al mismo tiempo, entonces al conectarle la corriente alta directamente me va a corto. Según tengo entendido cuando un lado está prendido el otro debería de estar apagado verdad? Mañana la voy a revisar bien con la vista de componentes que me diste, ya que yo ya la había armado casi toda en ese momento. Saludos!


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Tienes que buscarte un bombillo para ponerlo en serie con el trafo principal para limitar la potencia y asi evitar quemar todo. De 60w es suficiente para probar. Saludos.


----------



## agusromero17 (Nov 11, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> Tienes que buscarte un bombillo para ponerlo en serie con el trafo principal para limitar la potencia y asi evitar quemar todo. De 60w es suficiente para probar. Saludos.


Si, estoy probando todo con la serie, justamente por eso hasta ahora no queme nada, solamente llegaron a calentar apenas los MOSFET. Solamente lo prendi 1-2seg.


----------



## endryc1 (Nov 11, 2018)

Los fullbridge con los 20v del bias suenan muy bien. Conectalo todo menos el alto voltaje y los 20v que van a los 7812 lo metes al B+ y ya tienes para probarlo sin mucho riesgo. Asi lo hago para no matar los mosfet.


----------



## agusromero17 (Nov 11, 2018)

endryc1 dijo:


> Los fullbridge con los 20v del bias suenan muy bien. Conectalo todo menos el alto voltaje y los 20v que van a los 7812 lo metes al B+ y ya tienes para probarlo sin mucho riesgo. Asi lo hago para no matar los mosfet.


No se me había ocurrido eso, voy a probar, tengo salida de +15 en el tráfo con capacitor de 10000uF se va a +20. Gracias!


----------



## peterbaumann (Abr 10, 2020)




----------



## endryc1 (Abr 10, 2020)

Ese suena muy bien. Ese fue el segundo modelo de  Class D que arme.
IRF540 con 95v oscilando a 220Khz. Todo frioooooo. Las Bobinas las cambie por ferritas de televisor con gap de 1 mm y no parecen que estan trabajando. Todo a 35 grados a maximo volumen. La proteccion por corte trabaja muy bien.


----------



## hell_fish (Abr 15, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> Ese suena muy bien. Ese fue el segundo modelo de  Class D que arme.
> IRF540 con 95v oscilando a 220Khz. Todo frioooooo. Las Bobinas las cambie por ferritas de televisor con gap de 1 mm y no parecen que estan trabajando. Todo a 35 grados a maximo volumen. La proteccion por corte trabaja muy bien.Ver el archivo adjunto 188803


A ese voltaje que carga le pones,  que potencia obtienes?


Buena tarde y éxitos


----------



## endryc1 (May 6, 2020)

En el momento que lo medi me dio 330w +-. A 4 ohm. La fuente se cae un poco con los bajos. Saludos.


----------



## sebsjata (May 6, 2020)

endryc1 dijo:


> En el momento que lo medi me dio 330w +-. A 4 ohm. La fuente se cae un poco con los bajos. Saludos.


Y porqué tan poca potencia? Asumiendo una caída de 5V y una eficiencia del 80% debería de darte una potencia de 810W.


----------



## pepibho (May 6, 2020)

Menudo juguete te as armado.

Eso para las medios y agudos y otro como ese para subwofer. Ac3 

Aconsejaría empezar con algo de menos potencia.. Y esos chismes con 12v ya sacan una potencia considerable tan sólo que requieren mucha intensidad de corriente y posiblemente se sature con la alterna por la sensibilidad de entrada y picos que puedan surgir que acople los 50hz en rampa de los condensadores (como las válvulas) cargas de alta voces de 2ohm si esta bien ajustada la portadora inversora pwm que satura el cuerpo inductor.
Si es para 12v. Te aconsejaba usar una fuerte de ps3 y esos condensadores o una de pc que a su salida de 12 de 400w por lo menos 


agusromero17 dijo:


> Gracias Endryc1, estoy usando irfp260n, 65v, nucleo de tv con gap hecho con alambre trenzado aprox 50-55uH, ahora estoy terminando tu diseño y la pruebo con 30-35uH. freq de osc en 86khz y capacitores de salida de 2.2uF
> 
> Te comento que ya terminé de armar tu PCB, el problema que tengo es que se prende 1 MOSFET de un lado y 1 del otro al mismo tiempo, entonces al conectarle la corriente alta directamente me va a corto. Según tengo entendido cuando un lado está prendido el otro debería de estar apagado verdad? Mañana la voy a revisar bien con la vista de componentes que me diste, ya que yo ya la había armado casi toda en ese momento. Saludos!



Posiblemente tengas que comprobar si los transistores no queradon pinzados por el primer corto. 
Y que método de seguridad se podría tener para ese problemon y con fusible en la potencia


----------

